# Basic D&D Play by Post



## Bob (Feb 12, 2003)

I seem to have one person interested already. Possibly two. (See the Rules Cyclopedia thread in the General Discussion section)

Using the Rules Cyclopedia for Basic Dungeons and Dragons, I am planning on running a store bought adventure published for this rules-lite version of D&D. 

Those of you without the book can get it online for around $5 I think (ESD).

6 players would use the pre-generated characters and run through the adventure from beginning to end. No long term game, just this adventure as it was published back in the early 80's.

Character levels will range from 15-20th level. We'll discuss who plays what character if we get enough players interested.

If you are interested in joining, please let me know.

Posting schedule can range from once a week minimum to one or two posts a day - all depending on everyone's schedule.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm interested.  I'd have to get the Rules Encyclopedia (If we play I'll get the ESD), though I had all 4 sets long ago.


----------



## Bob (Feb 12, 2003)

That makes 3 out of the 6 slots taken. I'll keep updating as people chime in here or on the other sites I have listed the game.

Any other takers?


----------



## Bob (Feb 12, 2003)

OK - I have had six people say they want to play.

Please post here if you want to be added to the list.

It is very possible one of the six may not follow through.

Thanks!


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 13, 2003)

Just to let you know I think I posted on your thread on "Roleplay Online"

John


----------



## Bob (Feb 13, 2003)

I saw you there. Glad you made it. I think you are all clear now.
I believe we have 4 of the six that have shown up so far.
Looking forward to starting!


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 14, 2003)

I'd be interested, especially if you're going to be using the Mystara setting, as it's my all time favorite. Can you tell me a little about what you have in mind for the campaign, where it will be set and what we'll be doing?


----------



## Bob (Feb 14, 2003)

This will be a one shot game. If it goes well and the group wants to keep gaming, we'll talk about what happens next. 

We will be using the six pre-made characters that came with the adventure.

The fun will be playing Basic/rules-lite DnD, reliving that "old" DnD feel, and the challenge of bringing high level pre-made characters to life during play of this published adventure.

Below is a copy from the back of the adventure. 
--------------------------------------------------------

DEATH'S RIDE 

  A King's Commission leads to danger! All communication with the barony of Twolakes Vale has ceased. King Ericall, worried about the security of his border and angered at the loss of tax revenues, has commissioned you, a delegation of powerful characters, to investigate. 
  This is not a petty problem to be solved by the armies of local nobility. Indeed, the king's forces are desperately needed elsewhere. Two-lakes Vale is, after all, only a small barony on the far frontier of Ericall's domain. And yet . . . 
  The cloud is there, its nature and cause unknown. None have returned from the barony for weeks. Furthermore, the cloud is spreading, and vague reports of unrest and mysterious disappearances are starting to trickle in from nearby baronies. 
  Can you discover the secret of Twolakes Vale? 

A 1984 TSR, Inc. Adventure for character levels 15-20.

------------------------------------------
If you are interested, I'll put you on the waiting list. I am waiting on the final 2 players of the 6 to show up.

Thanks


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 14, 2003)

Eep! Good thing I checked, since I already know this module. I'll leave the slot to someone who hasn't been through it before, then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bob (Feb 15, 2003)

*Game Full*

The game is now full.
My thanks to those of you that expressed an interest in playing.
Please let me know if you would like to be an alternate.
Someone could drop out for some reason as we start to get things going.


----------

